# Windhoek draft



## Nailedit77 (26/2/16)

Anyone drinking windhoek draft, Tops Spar selling a case of dumpies for R139!!!! Not sure how long the special is on for. Bought 4 cases this afternoon

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

